# Lian Li PC-A10B



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2006)

The PC-A10 is a fantastic case. All the little things that Lian Li does over and over again make this case stand out from the crowd. The anti-vibration mounts for the fans, drives and side panels, the removable motherboard tray, PSU tray and drive cages, as well as the tool-less design make this case a pleasure to work with.

*Show full review*


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome case. One thing I wanted to add is that with a little bit of modding and using these drive bay covers you could pretty easily mount a dual 120mm radiator in the front.


----------



## Protius (Dec 6, 2006)

beautiful case, like how there's room for dual psu's


----------



## pt (Dec 6, 2006)

very nice case, a dremel in there would do wonders


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 7, 2006)

hey what heatsink do you have on the northbridge?


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> hey what heatsink do you have on the northbridge?



Thermalright HR-05 SLI


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2006)

i believe its this one-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-026-TR


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i believe its this one-
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-026-TR



the SLI version


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2006)

pt is correct.  It is the Thermalright HR-05-SLI heatsink, and I have a 70mm Masscool fan strapped to it.  With the fan running at 5v it is not noticable over the other case fans, and if I need to I can crank it up to 12v.  At full speed the NB idles at around 34C, at 5v it idles around 40C.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 7, 2006)

nice im using the stock heatsink right now and its rather annoying...

edit: do you have a pic with the cpu heatsink installed?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2006)

lol It's just the stock AMD sink for now.  Unfortunately, due to the radiator incompatibility I can't use my watercooling loop yet.  Using ether radiator I have would require some modding to the case, which I'm not ready to do at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 30823 (Jun 27, 2007)

> Only limited to a single 120mm radiator on top


Why is this negative?

I can't understand, what is wrong with that?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 27, 2007)

People like to use two or three.


----------



## Deleted member 30823 (Jun 27, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> People like to use two or three.


Yes, but this is not negative for this case IMHO!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 27, 2007)

Shrug. t_ski, can you get an A05b, review it, and send it to me? 

Or raffle it with 100 tickets, 99 being mine?


----------



## infrared (Jun 27, 2007)

iron_gr said:


> Yes, but this is not negative for this case IMHO!



I have a double 120mm rad... I'd say it's definatly a bad thing if i can't get my watercooling setup in there.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2007)

As big as this case is, it's meant to be a case for a power user.  The everyday-average Joe wouldn't have 5 HDD's, dual PSU's, etc. in their case.

What's more of a negative is the radiator incompatibility I was talking about (post above yours).  The only radiator that I've found that comes close to fitting is a Swiftech MCR220 or 320.  Even those rads require some kind of mod (or at least mounting the rad far above the case) for the tubing to work properly.  I have not received any word on a single 120mm rad that could lay flat on top of this case and use the opening for the included 120mm fan or the tubing knockouts.


----------



## agelakos (Jul 28, 2007)

I want to know If GIGABYTE P35C-DS3R is compatible with LianLi pc-A10 and suits with 
this really very good case!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2007)

Post a link to that product and I will check it out for you.


----------



## agelakos (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is the link
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...board&ProductID=2551&ProductName=GA-P35C-DS3R


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2007)

I looked at the link you gave, and I don't see anything out of the ordinary for that motherboard.  It is the same size as my DFI board, and the mounting holes seem to conform to ATX standards.  Is there something in particular you were worried about?


----------



## agelakos (Jul 30, 2007)

No just the dimensions, I think aren't like others motherboards, like p5k3 asus etc...
Thanks anyway


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2007)

The Gigabyte site lists the motherboard dimensions as 305mm x 245mm.  Using a conversion tool I get 12" x 9.6", which is the same as many motherboards I have seen, as well as the DFI Ultra-D used in the pictures above.  Unless there is something I am not aware of, you should have no issues with the two together.


----------

